# '92 Audi 100 oil in water - Head gasket?



## lyric101 (May 7, 2005)

Hey people
My sister has recently got herself a '92 Audi 100 V6 2.6 and was very pleased with it until last night. First of all the auto box stopped changing up. They stopped and after a bit of poking about it seemed to run fine again so they continued the short distance back home. On closer inspection there was a lot of oil in the cooling water. The exhaust is NOT smoking
This sounds like a cylinder head gasket problem to me - if so what kind of underlying causes might there be for this failure? Could it be anything else other than the cylinder head gasket?
Is it possible that the auto box became problematic because of high temperatures? I can't think of any other reason why the two symptoms could be connected.
Many thanks in advance for your help and expertise
Aaron


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: '92 Audi 100 oil in water - Head gasket? (lyric101)*

The 2 problems are likely not related, but both are pretty common. The early V6s are known for gasket problems, espcially if they've ever been overheated. Audi auto tranies are very well known for failing through about year 1997/98...


----------



## UNCLE AUDI (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: '92 Audi 100 oil in water - Head gasket? (duandcc)*

I cannot remember when they started using them but the oil coolers are very common for this also. if it is equipped. this is the easiest repair of them all. take it off and take to the local rad. shop and have them pressure test it..


----------

